# dehumidifier?



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

How much does a dehumidifier speed up the curing process time wise? 

I have a dehumidifier set up in a closet for my soap but I was wondering if anyone here uses one and what the difference is in their soap cure time. We have an average humidity here of about 50% except in the winter when we are using the heater.

Thanks!


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

We still cure for six weeks - even with a dehumidifier set at 40%.
PJ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There is likely a huge difference between the humidity in Texas and the humidity in Indiana  I would say it cuts my cure time in half easily, considering just the first day the soap is in the closet I have to empty the gallon container once, that is alot of moisture wicked. Yes there is 300 plus bars of soap in there, but it makes a big difference. I am only at a 3week schedule of soap to wrap, I couldn't imgaine the storage for 6 weeks...well double  Vicki


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

We're right on the Ohio River, so it gets really humid in the summer, but I imagine you have a lot more humid days than we do on a yearly basis.  Our dehumidifier drains automatically, so I have no idea how much it empties.

And yep - curing space - takes up a lot of room. We just doubled our curing space capacity. Helps so much!!

PJ


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks! I'll just check on the soaps weekly until I figure out how long is enough for my area. I'm just thrilled to have a dedicated curing space even if it is a small closet


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

I was looking at dehumidifiers today at home depot, and they arent all created equal. Can you ladys tell me about the specs on yalls so I know what I should buy???


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We use one to help with moisture we add to the house with the pottery when first thrown .
The models in the stores were...inadequate. We mail ordered a fabulous one made by Danby. 
We were stunned at how often we emptied a gallon of water from the cabinet. I still just look at it while pouring and think- that much water was in my air? It is often too cool to run AC but super humid and this has been the answer- soap or not! We are very happy with this product. They have many sizes from 20 to 70 pints and they are very quiet to run which was a priority for me. You can empty them or set them up with a drain to plumbing.
Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My daughter runs a local Sears store, she can go on the Sears site and get all sorts of bargins on there. I got a Whirlpool from them for $20 and have had it for at least 3 years. I have one in the cabinet, and a much smaller one in my room. They are like air conditioners, sized for the amount of cubic feet of air, so you only need a tiny one if you are using it in a small space. My bigger one you have the option to plumb it through the floor so you don't have to empty it, I just empty ours. I have never had one problem with any of mine. Vicki


----------

